# Appreciate your barn owner



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

While our barn owner, who is also a very close friend, is out of town we are doing the evening shift at the barn. 20 horses to be brought in, fed (frozen sweet feed bc of the temps) blanketed, hayed and watered. 
I happen to know she charges no more winter than summer, and they are all treated like her own babies, and I love her for that. I do wish I could talk her out of sweet feed, but all the horses look fantastic so it works for her. 
But...appreciate your barn owners, if they are good, bc those like my Elizabeth are working their butts off for pennies.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Great post!

So many people who post here complaining that their barn owner did something as horrible as leave wood shavings in their pony's tail obviously have no clue how much a barn owner deals with in a day.

Glad you are able to appreciate your barn owner. I am sure your barn owner is thankful to have clients who realize how good they have it.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

I do much love her, she's got a great work ethic. We don't have a horse there, but Sarah rides her horses, so it's home to us.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

You are such a sweetie Heather. I do appreciate our owners, manager and workers. The place is always spotless, everything in working order, and the horses are fed Safe Choice - and on time rain/sleet/snow/ or blazing hot. 

The barn is a fun place to be for me.


----------



## Remi (Sep 9, 2010)

I agree! Mine works like a dog on our place and he does a great job!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

I find this thread very interesting. So few have nice things to say about their barn. If this was a vent, it would be three pages by now.

Sad.


----------



## Mocha26 (Oct 27, 2010)

I love this post! Honestly I have nothing bad to say about my BO she's always been like a second mom & she taught me how to ride! She always knows what to do when all else fails!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Denise, any barn that put up with Reds water fountain addiction must be fantastic!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

While I don't personally board a horse right now I'm learning first hand about all the hard work it takes to run a stable. It's quite the work out! Definitely an eye opener and makes you appreciate peoples work more. Few BOs are in it for the money, its a love of theirs even though they have to endure many stresses each day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

I dont board, But I can appreciate a barn owner because I know how much work goes into taking care of several horses. And when you ad in making sure the horses owners are happy too, that must be hectic!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I appreciate mine! All the horses are fat, happy, healthy and they are all fed different feeds/hay according to what they need individually and she adjusts it based on their weight/workload (she's also my trainer, so she knows exactly what is going on with each one). Turnout is done to keep the horses outside and as happy as possible so if everyone wants in, she lets them in and then will put them outside all night if the weather clears up. 

Blanketing is done individually, so my QH who runs hot will gets her blanket taken off more often than other horses that start shivering if they think the wind might blow. 

I've yet to see an empty water bucket unless it's because my silly 4yr old just dumped his (evidenced by a small lake and his goofy grin) and she even provides a heated dog water bowl (which my QH enjoys drinking out of, while the dogs use the horse trough.... go figure). 

I drive 45mins one-way because the service she provides FAR exceeds the price she charges. Plus it's a completely drama-free, wonderful place to be. Nothing needs to be locked up, if something "disappears" it's because it got put down and misplaced. Or because my kiddo did something silly, like leave her apple sitting on the tackbox (the resident pony was sure the kiddo left it there for her!).


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

This is a cool thread.... I love my new BO he's seriously awesome. The facilities are not top notch but who says that means anything. He treats my boy like his own. and even goes out to give them all loves when he's not busy. Phantom's gotten hurt twice being there(one was the day he showed up which was a bite on the butt which got a NASTY infection eww,,,and last thurs from stepping on the feeder and having it bounce up and cut his leg) every day he is texting me and letting me know how he's doing and his wife is out there twice sometimes 3 times a day cleaning up his cuts. I love them to death and I make it a point to show it even if it's little...I'll get them something from dunkin donuts or wawa or someplace when I go or i'll pick up stuff they need from the store or drive their son somewhere and as a thank you for taking me in when I desperately needed it I'm treating my BO to a round of team penning when the weather gets nicer. Me and my BO sit there and laugh at all the silly stuff the horses do like when we ride together if our horses spook or something we start cracking up...and if phantom's all muddy I'll laugh and my BO will make some random joke about it and we'll laugh. they have such a happy go lucky and humorous attitude towards life it'd be hard not to love them. 

I think it's definately a good idea to show your appreciation to your BO...go out of your way to help them or maybe get them a coffee or hot chocolate or something...it's little things like these that let people know you care.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I"m reviving this thread because it was buried somewhere and I was verrrryyyy happy with my BO today. 

We started getting this awful storm today, so when it started, I ran up to the barn to make sure Abby had access to her shelter because the tiny paddock she is in thanks to copious amounts of snow filling the regular ones that can be split in half because some of the inside horses don't get along. Her two outside horse friends (there was only 3 including Abby) were gone as of last week. One moved and one was sold. She's fine by herself..until other horses come and visit and are taken back inside later. She goes nuts and huffs and runs and snorts and calls to them. Insane. She calms down after a while and is fine again, but she had the gate in the middle closed on her so she couldn't try to jump a low part of the fence if she worked up the nerve to. 

Anywayy. I went out to make sure she wasn't stuck on the side without the shelter. I meant to ask my BO if she could go in the arena since she was the only outside horse left and I would clean up after her later when she could go back out. I forgot and when I got there, she wasn't outside. I went in and asked another lady there if our BO put her in the arena. Yup. I had completely forgotten he put a stall in there for a pony he was selling. 

I was very happy. I did feel bad though because it was sleeting hard and sleet on a metal roof in a big room is LOUD. She didn't know what it was and was really jumpy. Hopefully she calmed down. 

A few weeks ago, my BO also called me and said Abby had a runny nose and was coughing a little bit. He told me to call the vet and asked for a prescription for some meds to give her. Cleared her up fast. 

Spleeeee!


----------



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

Our BO is incredible. I too take several shifts while she is on vacation and my oh my is there a lot to do. She too has a 20 horse barn that is immaculately maintained. Boy there is a lot of work that goes into taking care of a lot of horses. 

I appreciate whomever started this thread. What a nice thing to do.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

I love my BO and instructor. Nicest lady you could meet, and def knows what she's doing. Glad this thread came along cause it seems all I ever here about BO's is what they do wrong.


----------



## Dusty1228 (Dec 2, 2010)

This is really great! It isn't very often that people post the GOOD things about their BO or boarding situations. I know a lot end up being night mares, but most don't and I'm so happy to see this thread!

I absolutely ADORE my BO. He has a very small facility, and it isn't all decked out, 1/2 of our riding area gets flooded a LOT. I don't care. Ever since I have been there he has always gone above and beyond for ALL of us. He takes exquisite care of our big puppies, is ALWAYS available by phone and has never let us down in an emergency. Or ever, lol.
When I brought Butch back home from where he'd been sold to, he had lost about 100-150 lbs and my BO made it a priority to get his weight back up with a quickness and always keeps me in the loop of what he is doing, as far as the horses go. 
I have to give extra props to my BO because he works 12 hours a day at a factory job, does shoeing etc. for another 2 hours each day, and still finds time to baby our boys and girls.
I feel like I am taking advantage of him sometimes, for the price he charges for board is ridiculously low, so every now and then I'll slip in a few bags of feed and clean the tack room or something, just to try and show him how much we appreciate him. I've tried cleaning the stalls, etc. but he always catches me and chases me out to ride, I think that's his meditation time!

Great thread!!!


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

I love my BO! he works hard to maintain his place(38 horses...18 horses in stalls during the night). I was there 5 years ago when he bought the place and converted it from a cow barn to a horse stable. It was extremely dirty(soda cans, pails, garbage, oil, more garbage, etc in the machine shed which is now our indoor). Basically, the previous owners never picked up their junk so we did it for them. I do chores for him on the weekends and its not an easy job. I'm glad he's there to do it for us the other days of the week.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I LOVE my barn owner. She treats my horse as her own, and if there is a problem she calls me AFTER she has called the vet or farrier. 

When my horse was losing weight at the last place I boarded, she (BO is also my trainer) gave up one of her hay fields for me to board in. She only has enough stalls for her 5 horses, but we were getting really heavy rain here the other week, and she brought my horse into one her stalls, and had that horse in the aisle in the barn. 

She does not bat an eye at blanketing, holding for vet, farrier - or any specialist feed. It's all done for no extra charge. 

Last month my darling husband paid the mortgage from my account, which is fine, but he didn't tell me. I called my BO and explained and she sat on my board check for a week until I was next paid. 

She is wonderful, I would be a fool to ever move.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I am guessing you are all jealous and therefore not replying


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Based on this thread, I just sent my BO an email telling her all the things I love about her. I know I feel it, but I wonder how much I tell her and the reasons why.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I texted my BO after I found out he put Abby inside, thanking him. He sent "Absolutely. " back, which gives me the impression that it wasn't even up for question whether she would come inside or not. Or at least that it wasn't any sort of hassle to grab her halter and bring her in.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

My BO is so sweet to everyone. He makes you feel important and he always tells everyone they have a fine looknig horse  He makes you feel happy to board there.


----------

